# ^^title-2603^^



## TPi (Nov 25, 2006)

^^release-2603^^


----------



## TPi (Nov 25, 2006)

I left #2603 open in case SirVG ever decides to spread Lara_Crofts_Tomb_Raider_Legend_USA_GBA-SirVG anywhere.


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 25, 2006)

...as if I didn't have enough things I wanted to do at the moment...
Well, I held off on the Japanese release, lets see if I'll like this as much as I expect to like it...


----------



## dice (Nov 25, 2006)

any idea as to how to pronounce this game??


----------



## ConraDargo (Nov 25, 2006)

Eh? What the heck is this?


----------



## Zendrik (Nov 25, 2006)

What type of game is this? I am assuming an SRPG by the looks. And Dice, I pronounce it eeg-dra. Kinda like Yggdrasial from Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 25, 2006)

How does it play? Like Tactics Ogre? Like Riveria or whatever it's called?


----------



## dice (Nov 25, 2006)

the title screen looks an awful lot like that rivera game... I'm assuming it's either from the same developers or some sort of sequel?


----------



## ketheriel (Nov 25, 2006)

'Yggdra' is pronounced 'iggdra'.

And the game plays somewhat like a combination of fire emblem and ogre battle. You take two units and fight each other, and if one unit kills all the other units in that battle, the loser takes a hit to it's Morale, or essentially, it's health. When Morale drops to 0, the enemy dies.

And yes, it's made by the people that made Riviera but it's not a sequel.


----------



## dice (Nov 26, 2006)

aparently some staff here work in the drugs trade


----------



## bikingcam (Nov 26, 2006)

This is actually one of the few new gba games i was looking forwards to. Ill have to try it out


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 26, 2006)

awesome =D


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 26, 2006)

Really unique and nice title/name


----------



## Akotan (Nov 26, 2006)

Very good game. Well, back to FFXII!


----------



## Tatsurou (Nov 26, 2006)

QUOTE(ketheriel @ Nov 25 2006 said:


> 'Yggdra' is pronounced 'iggdra'.
> 
> And the game plays somewhat like a combination of fire emblem and ogre battle. You take two units and fight each other, and if one unit kills all the other units in that battle, the loser takes a hit to it's Morale, or essentially, it's health. When Morale drops to 0, the enemy dies.
> 
> And yes, it's made by the people that made Riviera but it's not a sequel.



It should be pronounced Iig-druh-sil, but for some reason the way it's written in Japanese is yuug-druh-sil. Strange indeed


----------



## ketheriel (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be looking for on that site but if they pronounced it like that, they likely pronounced it wrong. I imagine Yggdra is taken from Yggdrasil as Sting games have a history of borrowing from Nordic mythology (Riviera being a prime example), and if they pronounce Yggdrasil as Yuugdrasil... man. That's insanity. Or insanityuu, I guess.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2006)

Today is a sad day for bandwidth on ROM sites.


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 26, 2006)

ROMs are illegal and everyone that downloads them should go to jail.


----------



## tshu (Nov 26, 2006)

How the heck do you pronounce "Yggdra"????

EDIT: okay i posted that and then realised everyone else in this thread was already discussing this...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2006)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> ROMs are illegal and everyone that downloads them should go to jail.



Hey, I'm not saying that I'm supporting it. It's a merely a statement.


----------



## FusionDexterity (Nov 26, 2006)

The GameBoy Advance swan song.


----------



## ChowMein (Nov 26, 2006)

I thought roms were always in the 'grey'-zone as in, you can store them for "up to 24 hours legally" if you already own it.


----------



## zoharmodifier (Nov 26, 2006)

QUOTE(ChowMein @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> I thought roms were always in the 'grey'-zone as in, you can store them for "up to 24 hours legally" if you already own it.



myth. how the hell would anyone be able to tell if you had it for longer than 24 hours anyway?


----------



## Xenocide (Nov 26, 2006)

Any other f2au's having problems with it?


----------



## VeggieH8R (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh please, no one here is looking for anything other than info on free games or solutions to getting them. To deny this fact or even denounce the patrons of this board is a fruitless and stupid effort.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna pirate this shit down. YAAAARG!!!


----------



## Zidapi (Nov 26, 2006)

QUOTE(zoharmodifier @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ChowMein @ Nov 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought roms were always in the 'grey'-zone as in, you can store them for "up to 24 hours legally" if you already own it.
> ...


Nintendo's Legal Page


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 26, 2006)

I called the feds and cops.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 26, 2006)

Excellent been waiting for this one!  These really are the last few decent GBA days...


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 26, 2006)

w00t, I heard this one has nice sounds. gotta check it out.


----------



## Zidapi (Nov 26, 2006)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> I called the feds and cops.


I LOL'd

Back on topic though, i think this will be one of the last great GBA games, well one of the most anticipated anyway.


----------



## sitouanang (Nov 26, 2006)

anyone knows why in-game saves are not working ? (it's throwing a writing error on my face >_


----------



## StingX (Nov 26, 2006)

reminds me of this games title shot


----------



## T-hug (Nov 26, 2006)

I have that game on my cell phone, Its preety cool like an isometric Castlevania!


----------



## kingkong (Nov 26, 2006)

best gba game ever, mix of advance wars and final fantasy tactics! gba is still #1 handheld soon we get ff6 english cant wait =)


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 26, 2006)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> I called the feds and cops.


It took me till this to realize that you were an IRC staffer. XD

Great game tho, I may actually buy it.


----------



## WishCow (Nov 27, 2006)

Anybody else thinks it's too random?
I feel like I'm not really doing anything, select a card, attack nearest enemy, and pray.
A little after that, line up soldiers in the given formation, and do the same.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(sitouanang @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> anyone knows why in-game saves are not working ? (it's throwing a writing error on my face >__


----------



## Rommstain (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(WishCow @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> Anybody else thinks it's too random?


Well, if you don't understand how weapon types are related or which stat affects what it will be pretty much random  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of course there is a LUCK stat and if high enough it will some times give you surprises like one-hit leader KO, but its pretty much predictable most of the time if you know what you are doing. Plus its not like a single lost battle can kill a character... well at least if you are not going 1-vs-4 with low morale and a disadvantageous weapon type


----------



## Seastars (Nov 27, 2006)

Yep the saves don't work on my EZFA either, I guess we will have to wait for a save patch to come out.

Edit: I used GBAtool to do an SRAM patch and all seems to be working now, thats whatI get for being out of the loop.


----------



## Rehn (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaspar @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> Yep the saves don't work on my EZFA either, I guess we will have to wait for a save patch to come out.



The in-game saves worked on G6 Lite, but the graphics are buggy at times and the game locks up randomly.
Is this happening to anybody else?


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 27, 2006)

It didn't save on my Supercard CF either, otherwise the game played fine. I'm more glad Final Fantasy V runs and saves correctly!


----------



## eariol13 (Nov 29, 2006)

How to download ?


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(eariol13 @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> How to download ?


BAD!!
NO ASKING FOR ROMS!
BAD!!

Anyway, this is the best gba rpg ever in my opinion, so tryit out peeps.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anyone have this working on a 1Gig F2AU?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I get nothing but a black screen a crackling noises.


----------



## superkrm (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Rehn @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Gaspar @ Nov 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep the saves don't work on my EZFA either, I guess we will have to wait for a save patch to come out.
> ...




works great on my G6

no problems so far


----------



## naisho (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder to patch using GBA Tool, I came here to find out why it wouldn't save on EZFA


----------

